# Some newbie questions................



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi all,

A few questions for the fert experts.

At what age are ferrets considered fully grown?

I would like to worm them as a precaution, as I have children handling them and they are around other pets. The vet recommended Drontal 10% worming liquid, and said use what it says for a kitten, is this OK?

I introduced the new new 8 week Jill to my 16 week Hob and he licked her for a bit, then sniffed her, then held her neck in his mouth and took her to the litter tray? Does he think shes food? She's tiny compared to him, and it all looked quite rough but she wasn't making any noises?

What is normal? What should I look out for to say they need separating? She is asleep on my lap for now.

Thanks for any advice.

x


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some pics for size comparison.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone?? x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the world of ferrets! 

I am glad you have 2 as ferrets do enjoy company. 

The wormer I use is Panacur liquid never had any issues using that, I do them 1 once a year as in my experience its rare a ferret gets worms, you could do it more often but personally I wouldn't over do that.

Your Jill looks a bit younger then 8 weeks she looks more 6 week is the way she is standing, is she a bit unsure when she walks? some breeders just say they are 8 weeks as soon as their eyes open to get rid of them. 

Your kit hob was displaying mating behaviour, he was trying to mate with her/dominate her, he maybe starting to mature at 16 weeks could you feel his bits and see if he has some small nuts? 

My advice would be keep them separate until the girl gets older/stronger. You can let them meet/play supervised daily so they become used to each other, once she becomes older/stronger she will be able to put the boy in his place.

P.S are you aware of Jills and seasons?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry I forgot to mention about when they are classed fully grown. Jills keep growing until they are around 8 month in my experience and hobs until they are 1 year. A ferret that has gone past winter is classed as an adult and no longer a kit.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just to add their behaviour is normal, but personally i wouldn't allow it in such a young jill she needs to grow and get stronger 1st, as basically he could pester her a lot and she cant really do anything.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Hob 17 weeks, Jill 9 weeks. Are they playing or is he hurting her? Jill is hissing. Have to watch the last minute to see what I mean.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi, welcome to the world of ferrets!
> 
> I am glad you have 2 as ferrets do enjoy company.
> 
> ...





DKDREAM said:


> sorry I forgot to mention about when they are classed fully grown. Jills keep growing until they are around 8 month in my experience and hobs until they are 1 year. A ferret that has gone past winter is classed as an adult and no longer a kit.





DKDREAM said:


> Just to add their behaviour is normal, but personally i wouldn't allow it in such a young jill she needs to grow and get stronger 1st, as basically he could pester her a lot and she cant really do anything.


Hi,

Thanks for replying.

There's not much reliable info out there so im not such whether the info im reading is correct or not.

I did say only 1 to myself but they are such great animals its easy to have a whole business!

I did worm her with the panacur 10%, I just used 0.1ml a day for 3 days. She weighs only 150g.

I was told by the 'breeder' she was 8 weeks old and she is miniature? Not that I have heard of miniature ferrets before. I suspect they are just small.

She said that she was handled daily but she bites me constantly and hisses at me. I am trying to bond with her but its pretty hard when all she wants to do is attack.

She seems to walk fine but doesn't climb and jump and play like my Hob.

My Hob hasn't any testes yet.

I have separated the cage so they can see and smell each other but no one can get hurt.

Yes I know about the seasons.

Thanks. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG she is so so small, i suspect she is maybe hungry hence the reason why she is biting (I know you'll be feeding her well) but it will take her weeks or months to realise food is going to come. 

In my opinion there isn't such a thing as a Mico/Miniture ferret all the ones I have ever seen have simply had their growth stunted by not being fed correctly. What do you currently feed her? 

Do you have any Lactol kitten/puppy replacement milk she would benefit from having some. Once she gets stronger you'll find she will start acting more ferret like and play with your boy.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> OMG she is so so small, i suspect she is maybe hungry hence the reason why she is biting (I know you'll be feeding her well) but it will take her weeks or months to realise food is going to come.
> 
> In my opinion there isn't such a thing as a Mico/Miniture ferret all the ones I have ever seen have simply had their growth stunted by not being fed correctly. What do you currently feed her?
> 
> Do you have any Lactol kitten/puppy replacement milk she would benefit from having some. Once she gets stronger you'll find she will start acting more ferret like and play with your boy.


I know shes tiny. She fits in the palm of my hand!

She has a constant supply of dry ferret kibble. Its the pets at home one. All I could get and I don't want to change her and upset her belly.

I can feel everyone of her tiny bones, her ribs, spine, the lot. What's the best thing to fatten her up?

I haven't got any lactol but il get some.

Thanks. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kiara said:


> Hob 17 weeks, Jill 9 weeks. Are they playing or is he hurting her? Jill is hissing. Have to watch the last minute to see what I mean.
> 
> Ferrets playing or fighting? - YouTube


He is being a typical kit and playing but she is far too tiny I would say she is more like 6 weeks old she is still crying for her mum and they lose the ability 7-8 week ish She is hissing to tell him she has had enough and is getting annoyed. I am sure they will become best friends when she gets stronger.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I know shes tiny. She fits in the palm of my hand!

She has a constant supply of dry ferret kibble. Its the pets at home one. All I could get and I don't want to change her and upset her belly.

I can feel everyone of her tiny bones, her ribs, spine, the lot. What's the best thing to fatten her up? 

I haven't got any lactol but il get some.

Thanks. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

try soaking the kibble for her, boil the kettle then drop some kibble in the water then drain the water that is left and then let it cool. I give kits who are like her smart price mince meat raw as it has plenty fat in for them, but if you don't want to feed raw then id suggest soaking the kibble for her as it will be easier for her to eat that way.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> try soaking the kibble for her, boil the kettle then drop some kibble in the water then drain the water that is left and then let it cool. I give kits who are like her smart price mince meat raw as it has plenty fat in for them, but if you don't want to feed raw then id suggest soaking the kibble for her as it will be easier for her to eat that way.


OK. I will do. Would she maybe benefit from some scrambled egg or green tripe mince? The only other thing I have at the moment is frozen lean steak mince? Or I do have some Fishmongers wet dog food and Wainwrights wet dog food? Both grain free and high meat content.

Her poo is very sloppy and pale compared to my hob?

Would coconut oil have the same benefits for ferrets as it does dogs and cats?

All mine are normally fed RAW but I have had to stop because I cant get a reliable source. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kiara said:


> OK. I will do. Would she maybe benefit from some scrambled egg or green tripe mince? The only other thing I have at the moment is frozen lean steak mince? Or I do have some Fishmongers wet dog food and Wainwrights wet dog food? Both grain free and high meat content.
> 
> Her poo is very sloppy and pale compared to my hob?
> 
> ...


she can have eggs they love it, ferrets love oil, I use olive oil/sunflower oil. How long have you had her? she maybe getting used to food as it sounds like she hasnt been fed as well as she should of been at the breeder. If you can I would recommend feeding the ferrets raw.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> she can have eggs they love it, ferrets love oil, I use olive oil/sunflower oil. How long have you had her? she maybe getting used to food as it sounds like she hasnt been fed as well as she should of been at the breeder. If you can I would recommend feeding the ferrets raw.


Iv had her since Tuesday. Would tripe be OK? Maybe tripe in the morns and kibble in eve? Tripe is the only thing I can reliably source. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kiara said:


> Iv had her since Tuesday. Would tripe be OK? Maybe tripe in the morns and kibble in eve? Tripe is the only thing I can reliably source. x


mine don't like it but you could try her with some.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I have just given her a scrambled egg and she loves it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic news, that should help make her firm.  she can have full fat goats milk too if you don't want to get lactol


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

I know this is a bit late but PLEASE dont feed your ferrets dog food...its dog food for a reason and not at all suitable for ferrets.


----------



## jetandscampxxx (Sep 9, 2013)

A kibble only diet is not very fattening. Try some boiled chicken, egg, or who,e mice. U could try canned kitten food very high in protein and low in fat, with no corn in th top 5 products


----------

